# [Solved] Cannot Modprobe any module

## regomodo

I've changed something in my kernel and now i cannot load any of the modules for it: vboxdrv & truecrypt

For example

```
genbox jon # modprobe vboxdrv

FATAL: Error inserting vboxdrv (/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/misc/vboxdrv.ko): Invalid module format

genbox jon # modprobe truecrypt

FATAL: Error inserting truecrypt (/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/block/truecrypt.ko): Invalid module format

```

I've checked my kernel .config and everything under "Enable loadable module support" is enabled, minus checksumming. What could i have possibly changed that is preventing these modules from loading?Last edited by regomodo on Wed Jul 02, 2008 9:47 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nixnut

you need to rebuild those modules

----------

## regomodo

 *nixnut wrote:*   

> you need to rebuild those modules

 

by re-emerging them? I thought i did that. I'll try again.

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

 *regomodo wrote:*   

>  *nixnut wrote:*   you need to rebuild those modules 
> 
> by re-emerging them? I thought i did that. I'll try again.

 

More specifically you need  to re-emerge  "app-emulation/virtualbox-modules".

----------

## regomodo

hrrmph. this is virtualbox-modules

```
  Building modules, stage 2.

make -f /usr/src/linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r8/scripts/Makefile.modpost

  scripts/mod/modpost -m  -i /usr/src/linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r8/Module.symvers -I /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-1.5.4/work/vboxdrv/Module.symvers -o /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-1.5.4/work/vboxdrv/Module.symvers -w -c -s

/bin/sh: scripts/mod/modpost: No such file or directory

make[2]: *** [__modpost] Error 127

make[1]: *** [modules] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r8'

make: *** [vboxdrv] Error 2

 * 

 * ERROR: app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-1.5.4 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3191:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2454:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\"                   CC=\"$(get-KERNEL_CC)\"                   LDFLAGS=\"$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)\"                   ${BUILD_FIXES}                   ${BUILD_PARAMS}                   ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CC="$(get-KERNEL_CC)" LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 *  The die message:

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc LDFLAGS=  KERN_DIR=/usr/src/linux KERNOUT=/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/build all
```

----------

## regomodo

Well, i got it working. Vbox-modules just re-emerged nicely and have no issues. Solved, i guess.

----------

